# Let the shenanigans begin....



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

We got our first two goats last weekend and have had them in a oversized horse stall for the past few days since the weather has been crappy and this allowed us to really get to interact with them. We have a 2 year old pygmy named Daisy and a super pregnant Myotonic named Char

Well yesterday they got to enjoy the field for the first time. We swapped the gates from standard tube gates to goat friendly ones so they can't escape. Well we hung the one in the barn up a little higher than I'd like just because the concrete is uneven so I wanted to be able to fully open it. I figured 5-6" wouldn't be a huge issue.

Well Daisy follows us around like a dog and loves being around us.....I put them outside and hung out with them in the pasture for a while and when I went to come in I shut the gate and started walking to the house.

Well miss Daisy laid on her side and slid under the gate and came trotting up behind me all proud of herself....

We lowered the gate back down so now it us a bit of a pain if we want to open it one way but at least she is securely in there now. Little stinker!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

:funnytechrofl)
They say in some places "if it won't hold water, it won't hold a goat".lol
I enjoyed that mental picture of Daisy.


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

I figured you guys would get a laugh out of my rookie mistake! She is most certainly the little character. 

I have huskies which are known for being escape artists so I just need to use the same mindset I do for them for her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Get a piece of rubber and attach it to the bottom of the gate. It is solid looking so they won't get out, but gives so you can open your gate. Conveyor belting from old farm equipment works pretty good, if you can get thin stuff.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

:funnytech::haha:


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Rule Number 47... Goats can "ooze".


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

mariarose said:


> Rule Number 47... Goats can "ooze".


OMG LOL @mariarose

Too funny. Yep goats are excellent problem solving escape artists.

lol if it wont hold water it wont hold a goat.lololol


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Yeah even after this she found another way out. We rigged some stuff up and she is finally contained haha!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Lol you just think she is contained. Pygmys are some acrobatic jokers when they want something. Ill have to post a pic later, Ms. Bonnie is so spoiled she jumped in her hay feeder so her little hooves didnt get wet..lil heffer.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

OpieDoodle said:


> Yeah even after this she found another way out. We rigged some stuff up and she is finally contained haha!


:funnytech:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

If y'all have horses, then y'all probably know what the "quick release knot" is. When you pull on one side of the rope and it comes undone... Well today the buck was tied up, waiting for his turn to get his hooves clipped, and he undid the rope and was running around lol! This just reminded me of the story @OpieDoodle told!


----------

